# 누나



## Matasanos Madrileño

누나 = nuuna
Can we employ these word when I have a girlfriend??? or it is just a familiar term that I'd use with a female friend in a loving way to say "older friend", Can we use it when we are dating??? 

Thank you


----------



## rancet

누나 is very widely used. Instead, you have to use it only to call an older girl than you. We never say '누나' to younger,or the same age as us. In addition, you should avoid using it to big age gaped woman as your ant. It would be very weird.


----------



## Kross

In theory, 누나 is an address term and is used only when a male brother calls his older sister in a bit polite way. But its usage has expanded recently . This term can applied to any older, but close females by males. so those girls don't have to be in his blood line any more. So you may pick up the  word for, e.g, your girlfriend, fiancé, or even female acquaintances you just started to get to know. Don't forget the only rule: She has to be older than you.


----------



## Matasanos Madrileño

I thought any man who would desire to have any affective relationship in terms of girlfriend would NOT use this word. The prejudice of dating an older woman is still very strong in korean culture...


----------



## Kross

Matasanos Madrileño said:


> I thought any man who would desire to have any affective relationship in terms of girlfriend would NOT use this word.


 It doesn't matter if someone calls an older girl 누나 in a lovely way. 



Matasanos Madrileño said:


> The prejudice of dating an older woman is still very strong in korean culture...


 Some of parents generations think that way. But that culture in young generations becomes history now in Korea. One of my best friends married a woman who is 4 year older than he is. They live together happily now. There are many other (married) couples of this kind. Much part of Korean culture has been Westernized. That biased concept is no longer valid here in Korea.


----------



## Matasanos Madrileño

Thank you Kross, you've been really helpful ^^

Sorry if I seemed a bit rude about my last comment...I' m not responsible for that xP, I actually don't know your culture... I just read that in a magazine, some time ago ...

Kind regards!!


----------

